# 942 vs 921



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm suffering with a 921 and it's infinite number of bugs. I'm debating about just upgrading to the 942 and a thought occurred to me: "What if the 942 is just as bad"  

If anyone has had both please comment.


----------



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

you will have no regrets. I suffered too. minor glitches but great features.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

I've had both a 921 and a 942. The 942 is way, way more stable than my 921 ever was. The named based recording on the 942 is great, and I haven't really had a missed recording yet. I'd highly recommend the 942 over the 921.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dturturro said:


> I'm suffering with a 921 and it's infinite number of bugs. I'm debating about just upgrading to the 942 and a thought occurred to me: "What if the 942 is just as bad"
> 
> If anyone has had both please comment.


I've had both. You can't even compare the 2. The 942 is light years ahead of the 921. It does have it issues, but they are a fraction of what is out there on the 921. I would recommend the 942 in a heart beat, and I would never recommend the 921 to anyone unless they can get it for free.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

dturturro said:


> I'm suffering with a 921 and it's infinite number of bugs. I'm debating about just upgrading to the 942 and a thought occurred to me: "What if the 942 is just as bad"
> 
> If anyone has had both please comment.


Have you read any of the threads in the this section?


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Have you read any of the threads in the this section?


Good point! Ok, the ayes have it! Looks like I'll have to pony up the dough for the 942. I don't suppose anyone's had any luck getting E* to take the 921 back for some kind of credit, have they?


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

No, they stood their grounds with me, even with me talking about switching to D*. They insisted that I work with a tech' to troubleshoot problems which have been discussed over and over in this forum. Which means that I could work with a tech' for days and do nothing but reboot my 921 over and over since, yes, it really IS a software bug. I ended up biting the bullet and buying a 942. This, based on the rotten service we get from D* for our commercial accounts at work


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

dturturro said:


> Good point! Ok, the ayes have it! Looks like I'll have to pony up the dough for the 942. I don't suppose anyone's had any luck getting E* to take the 921 back for some kind of credit, have they?


Rather than waste your time trying to get E* to credit you for a used 921, just put it on Ebay. They are bringing over $400 there. Also, Solid Signal is selling new 942s for only $620. So the total cost to upgrade will only be about $200.

And when, and if, the MPEG4 receivers ever come out, just put the 942 on Ebay. This should make your upgrade costs much more reasonable, without ever having to deal with E*.


----------

